# Extended Battery



## LosCodos (Jan 11, 2012)

So, I just bought a 3500 mAh battery and of course, the back is somewhat larger than stock. I was wondering if there is a hard case I can put on the phone that'll fit it, to keep it from sliding on a mildly sloping surface. Thank you in advance!


----------



## hesh.monster (Aug 2, 2011)

That would be a resounding no unfortunately.


----------



## KeithN (Aug 4, 2011)

That's why I just went with the 1800 sgs2 battery and keep my 1500 charged just in case. I can still use my otter box .
Unless an extended comes with a case don't expect to find one to fit it.


----------

